# Vitamin C for a UTI?



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

We called the vet today saying we suspect Gemma could have a UTI because of her random peeing habits lately, and they recommended that we should just try giving her vitamin C supplements first before coming in because she is so small that it should work. They said the acidity in vitamin C will make her urine more acidic and therefore kill any bad bacteria. They said to get some at a pharmacy and give her 1/4 of a tablet twice a day but they didn't specify the size of the tablet. We couldn't even find any vitamin C tablets other than ones that were acid neutral at some health store, so we figured those wouldn't work. All the pharmacies only seem to carry those effervescent tablets you dissolve in water and not just the regular pill kind. So now we have to try to find just regular vitamin C in tablet form somewhere.

If we can find regular tablets, I have no idea how much mg is appropriate for her. 1/2 of a tablet of any size seems like a huge amount once a day for her. She's only 2.7lbs. Does anyone know how much would be okay?


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't know for sure, but I don't think taking vitamin c will cure a UTI. It could prevent one. And vitamin c is something that is difficult to take too much of in people. I would think a quarter of a tablet once a day is probably safe. But I only know about this from a human perspective. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I wouldn't think that Vitamin C would cure an infection if there is one.. It could probably help prevent a UTI in the future though. Sorry, I don't know anything about the dosage.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks, girls. I didn't think it would cure one either, but that is what they told us, or told my boyfriend rather when he called. Should we just call back and say we would just like to have a urine test done? We asked for that to begin with, but this is what they suggested we do first. Not really sure why. Swedish vets seem to have different views on a lot of things (vaccines, spays, treating infections). Not sure what's going to be next.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It won't cure an infection, but it will help with the irritation of the bladder wall that is causing her discomfort. Don't worry about overdosing her, excess vitamin 
C just passes through the system. I would give it a try, if it doesn't help go back with a urine sample. It doesn't sound like she has a bad UTI, if there is no pain, discoloured or smelly urine. Also try and encourage her to drink, it will dilute her urine and flush out her bladder.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> It won't cure an infection, but it will help with the irritation of the bladder wall that is causing her discomfort. Don't worry about overdosing her, excess vitamin V
> C just passes through the system. I would give it a try, if it doesn't help go back with a urine sample. It doesn't sound like she has a bad UTI, if there is no pain, discoloured or smelly urine. Also try and encourage her to drink, it will dilute her urine and flush out her bladder.


Okay, we will give it a shot if we can even find some normal vitamin c tablets. I'd really just prefer to get her tested right now, but since this is what they recommended to my boyfriend, I know he's not going to want to listen to me because the "professionals" gave him a different opinion. I'm really disliking Sweden's views on animal healthcare so far.

It's hard getting Gemma to drink. She really doesn't drink much at all, especially now since she's been eating raw. She gets most of her hydration from her meals and only takes a few laps of water from her bowl throughout the day between them. She's bad about hydrating herself, just like me.

I just really hope she doesn't have a UTI.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Make her meals into soup, (minced meat with a lot of warm water, so she has to lap it up) or just drop a little raw meat into her water to flavour it. This works for my two, who are also not big drinkers.
I think giving vitamin C and seeing if it clears up is a much better bet than giving antibiotics straight away. I only resort to antibiotics when they are really needed. A lot of vets seem to hand them out like Smarties.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Make her meals into soup, (minced meat with a lot of warm water, so she has to lap it up) or just drop a little raw meat into her water to flavour it. This works for my two, who are also not big drinkers.
> I think giving vitamin C and seeing if it clears up is a much better bet than giving antibiotics straight away. I only resort to antibiotics when they are really needed. A lot of vets seem to hand them out like Smarties.


Great tips. I'm going to try that with her meals tomorrow.

That is true, I don't like using antibiotics for myself unless it's the last resort, but if she does have a UTI that really needs antibiotic treatment I hope that I don't harm her by waiting. Just hoping it's not a UTI or it's not serious at all.


----------



## moodle (Jul 3, 2011)

Vitamin C is a water soluble vitamin and any excess will be excreted in the urine. Although I do not think vitamin C will help with a UTI.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Cranberry pills (i get the capsules and break it in a treat)


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah Holistic person Kim also Christie's (Huly) has Amberleah lou lou on (Wholistic- Acidophilus) for her Chronic UTI's So far so good. Maybe give Kim a call at Doggone natural. 

Dogs Cats Holistic Supplies, Natural Food and Treats, Organic: DOGGONE NATURAL™

I also get tons UTI and my doctor says NO Vit C for me but then I aslo have IC and it is a acid bomb to my bladder


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Google Acidophilus in relation to women's UTI's, they even suggest insertion - giggles, DO NOT try that on darlin' Gemma!!!!

Many, far too many in fact, women's UTI's come about due to the fact that they don't "clean up properly" i.e. short pereneum, bacteria, yada yada, excuse me whilst I throw up. 

An awful lot of it has got to do with the _direction of the wipe_ apparently - surprising that commonsense doesn't play a part there and, if there's no commonsense being employed, why the heck don't Doctors discuss that with their patients who don't know any better I wonder - are they too embarrassed perhaps? Beauty Therapists who wax have incredible stories to tell, eeewww and double eewwww!!!! Imagine having to tell a woman to go home and bathe before you will wax them!

So, if that's the case, how on earth do dogs get one, they don't have the same problem, it's bacteria, it had to get there somehow. Just one of life's little mysteries I guess.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> Google Acidophilus in relation to women's UTI's, they even suggest insertion - giggles, DO NOT try that on darlin' Gemma!!!!
> 
> Many, far too many in fact, women's UTI's come about due to the fact that they don't "clean up properly" i.e. short pereneum, bacteria, yada yada, excuse me whilst I throw up.
> 
> ...


How I wish it was for me as simple as wiping that was my problem. I had surgery on my bladder and change something in my unitary tract as to get many uti. they did surgery again in march and this week is 1st time I had uti since. Plus the IC I have makes puss in my bladder and goes threw my urinary trac. The Acidophilus is only for Amberleah but maybe a thought for me.


----------

